# Gretsch Guitar Value



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can somebody tell me what they would pay for a 2007 
Gretsch G6122-1958 Chet Atkins model.
Rick


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> Can somebody tell me what they would pay for a 2007
> Gretsch G6122-1958 Chet Atkins model.
> Rick


Geez - looks like it's $2,450 new. take (rough guess) 25-30% off of that for used, = 1,800 to 2,000? all figures USD$
http://www.google.com/products?sour...a=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats up there pretty good, did see a white falcon used for 2600.00 some place on my internet travels, which i thought was a decent price for one of those models.
Thanks 
Rick


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...the gretsch white falcon was at the twelth fret in toronto...

http://www.12fret.com/

click on "vintage/used"...then click on "archtop/thinline"...

scroll down to gretsch...it's $2550.00

http://www.12fret.com/used/index.html#THINLINE & ARCHTOP

http://www.12fret.com/used/GretschWFalcon2240.jpg


----------

